

Possible hijacking in progress -- ETH 702 squawking 7500 over Mediterranean - ayanb
http://www.reddit.com/r/aviation/comments/1y46mi/possible_hijacking_in_progress_eth_702_squawking/

======
einhverfr
As a note, this was a confirmed hijacking and the hijacker appears to have
been arrested. Crew and passengers unharmed.

